# First SP - slow clearing



## MN-winer (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey all. I have tried my first Skeeter Pee. It fermented nicely down to .990 and I followed Lon's recipe but adjusted for 2 gallons. I racked to two 1 gallon jugs and added Sparkaloid, Campden and Sorbate. It really did not clear much so I racked again 3 weeks later, added another dose of Sparkaloid and sweetened it with about 2 cups of sugar. No sign of fermentation. Clearing has been slower than I had expected. It was cold in my MN basement, so I moved to a heated floor to see if that would help. It is still quite hazy and there are floating fuzzy particles on the bottom. Similar to what happened with my other fruit wines. So - its still a long way to summer around here, should I just let it sit, or add Pectic enzyme maybe? I'd like to be drinking it in a few months.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 6, 2011)

Sparkolloid isn't the fastest clearer, but at 3 weeks, there is something else going on. Is there any chance you still have a significant amount of CO2 dissolved? I find that if it's fizzy, it doesn't like to clear. I vacuum degas before adding Sparkolloid. 

I have had success with pectic enzyme on hazy batches when they won't clear otherwise.


----------



## MN-winer (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Lon,
Its not gas, so I think its just cold and not clearing. I might rack and give a dose of pectic enzyme to see if that helps. Even one of my kits is not clearing so I think its the temp.


----------

